# How do I boot from DVD/CD drive in my new Dell laptop?



## punchy71

Greetings,
  I just bought a brand new Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop and need to wipe Windows 8 off the hard drive so I can install Linux Mint as my OS. Does anyone know off hand what button to press to bring up the boot order screen or CMOS screen so I can change the boot order to have the laptop boot from a boot disc in the DVD/CD drive?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Either the del key or F2 button to access bios to change boot order or I think F12 to access boot menu for a one time override.


----------



## punchy71

here's what I get:

F2 setup or F12 boot options

I press F2 setup upon booting the pc and it takes me to a Dell Inc. setup utility screen that shows the following:

boot

Legacy boot
UEFI boot

secure boot      (enabled)
load legacy option Rom    (disabled)
boot list option     (uefi)

secure boot mode     (standard)
restore factory defualts
delete all security boot keys

add boot option
delete a boot option
view boot option properties

Good grief this is the most complex boot screen I've ever seen, I'm not sure what to do at this point. I don't want to select the wrong thing and then my laptop won't boot anymore.    =(

Thanks


----------



## Darren

You'll probably want to add a boot option. Don't be too concerned about doing the wrong thing as far as this screen is concerned. You can just reset everything to default with the BIOS. 

If adding a boot option doesn't get you anywhere then the UEFI boot should launch you in to the BIOS and you can surely change it in there.


----------



## punchy71

When I select "Add boot option", it gives me a dialog box that asks

"input option name?" and a blank space for me to type something in...

what should I do?


----------



## johnb35

Just use the F12 button to select which device to boot to at that time.


----------



## punchy71

when I press F12 after booting the laptop, I enter a BIOS screen that has the following:

Boot Manager

Boot mode is set to: UEFI; Secure boot: on

UEFI BOOT:
Windows Boot Manager (Toshiba MQ01ABF050)
UEFI Onboard LAN IPv6
UEFI Onboard LAN IPv4
OTHER OPTIONS:
Diagnostics
Enger Setup
Peripheral Device setting (IPROM setting)
Change boot mode setting


----------



## johnb35

Select windows boot manager and see what happens.  Not sure if you have disable secure boot and enable legacy or not.


----------



## punchy71

johnb35 said:


> Select windows boot manager and see what happens.  Not sure if you have disable secure boot and enable legacy or not.



I did and it just boots up Windows 8 and it's log-in screen...


----------



## johnb35

You need to disable secure boot and enable legacy boot.  I had to do that when downgrading from 8 to 7.


----------



## punchy71

thanks, that seems to have worked...


----------



## punchy71

Any ideas why I had to disable "secure boot" and enable "legacy boot"? What are these anyway?....

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

It's a security issue as far as windows 8 is concerned.  You can read any of the articles here.

https://www.google.com/search?q=win...utf-8&aq=t&rls=Palemoon:en-US&client=palemoon


----------

